# ISPConfig3 Mailserver macht keine CC Weiterleitungen mehr



## hunter999 (17. Dez. 2009)

Hallo habe gerade einen Kundenanruf bekommen.
Der Mailserver leitet keine E-Mails mehr weiter.

Bisher hatte es immer mit cc “!e-mail@adresse.com”
im Custom Feld geklappt.

Hat jemand ne schnelle Hilfe wie ich das wieder in den Griff bekomme?
Im Maillog steht nur das er die Mail in der Mailbox ablegt.
Es sieht so aus als wenn er nicht wüsste das er sie weiterleiten soll?!
Wenn ich ein Mailbox Passwort ändere bekommt der Mailserver das scheinbar auch nicht mit?!
KA was da los ist.

Edit: Es scheint so als wenn die Datenbankverbindung zwischen dem Masterserver und dem Mailserver nicht sauber funktioniert.
Kann ich in die config.inc.php das Passwort für den anderen Server auch im Klartext reinschreiben?
Oder wo kann ich es in der Weboberfläche eintragen?


----------



## hunter999 (17. Dez. 2009)

Sorry für die blöde frage,

muss die sql verbindung vom Master Server zum Mailserver funktionieren? Sprich soll der Masterserver auf den Mailserver schreiben können oder holt sich der Mailserver die Daten vom Master Server?
Komme echt nicht weiter hier... 
Edit: Kennt jemand eigentlich die Möglichkeit ob man kostenpflichtigen Support für ISPConfig3 bekommen kann?


----------



## Till (18. Dez. 2009)

> muss die sql verbindung vom Master Server zum Mailserver funktionieren? Sprich soll der Masterserver auf den Mailserver schreiben können oder holt sich der Mailserver die Daten vom Master Server?
> Komme echt nicht weiter hier...


Die slaves holen sich die Daten vom master ab. Der master muss nicht auf die slaves zugreifen können.



> Bisher hatte es immer mit cc “!e-mail@adresse.com”
> im Custom Feld geklappt.
> 
> Hat jemand ne schnelle Hilfe wie ich das wieder in den Griff bekomme?


Schau mal in die Datei /var/vmail//mailfilters/$HOST/$USER/.mailfilter

dort wird alles abgelegt, was Du in das custom mailfilter feld einfügst.



> Edit: Kennt jemand eigentlich die Möglichkeit ob man kostenpflichtigen Support für ISPConfig3 bekommen kann?


Wir bieten auch kostenpflichtigen ISPConfig Support an, schreib mir einfach eine mail an support [at] projektfarm [dot] de


----------



## hunter999 (18. Dez. 2009)

Hallo Till,

danke für deine Antwort.
In dem Verzeichniss ist nichts drin.
Nochmal als Frage, in der Datei config.inc.php habe ich nun da ich mir nicht sicher war ob das richtige passwort drin war das richtige im Klartext drinstehen. Kann da die Verbindung überhaupt funktionieren?
Welche Rechte brauch der User eigentlich? Alle Rechte auf die ISPConfig DB?
Deine Mailadresse ist notiert! Danke.


----------



## Till (18. Dez. 2009)

> Nochmal als Frage, in der Datei config.inc.php habe ich nun da ich mir nicht sicher war ob das richtige passwort drin war das richtige im Klartext drinstehen. Kann da die Verbindung überhaupt funktionieren?


Das Passwort stand da vorher auch im Klartext drin. da ads passwort aber auf einem md5 hash basiert, sieht es nur so aus als ob es verschlüsselt ist. Bitte in der config.inc.php nichts ändern, am besten Du stellst Die ursprüngliche Version wieder her.



> Welche Rechte brauch der User eigentlich? Alle Rechte auf die ISPConfig DB?


Die Rechte sind etwas komplex und werden durch den ISPConfig Installer automatisch beim hinzufügen des slave nodes gesetzt. Wenn Du da was geändert hast, ist es am besten wenn Du ispconfig auf dem slave nochmal updatest und dann sagst dass er die db rechte neu konfigurieren soll.


----------



## hunter999 (18. Dez. 2009)

Habe jetzt nochmal wie folgt upgedated:



> >> Update
> 
> Operating System: Debian Lenny/Sid or compatible
> 
> ...


Richtig so?
Ich sehe auf dem Masterserver im Systemstatus --> Jobwarteschlange noch 3 änderungen drin die nicht weggehen.


----------



## Till (18. Dez. 2009)

Dann scahu mal nach für welchen der slaves die Änderungen sind und schlate dann auf diesem slave debugging ein und sieh dann ins log, warum die Änderungen nicht abgearbeitet werden können.


----------



## hunter999 (18. Dez. 2009)

Hallo Till,

er schreibt das der User ipsrvc4 die aktionen nicht ausführen darf.
Das ist doch der User den er auf dem Masterserver angelegt hat!
Denn auf dem Slave Node gibts den nicht.


```
18.12.2009 20:46      srv02.mailserver.de      Debug      Set Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock      
18.12.2009 20:45     srv02.mailserver.de     Debug     Remove Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock     
18.12.2009 20:45     srv02.mailserver.de     Debug     Datalog does not conatin any changes for this record 538     
18.12.2009 20:45     srv02.mailserver.de     Debug     Datalog does not conatin any changes for this record 537     
18.12.2009 20:45     srv02.mailserver.de     Debug     Datalog does not conatin any changes for this record 536     
18.12.2009 20:45     srv02.mailserver.de     Debug     Datalog does not conatin any changes for this record 535     
18.12.2009 20:45     srv02.mailserver.de     Debug     Datalog does not conatin any changes for this record 534     
18.12.2009 20:45     srv02.mailserver.de     Warning     DB::query(DELETE FROM monitor_data WHERE type ='sys_log' AND created < 1261164901) -> mysql_query SELECT command denied to user 'ispcsrv4'@'srv02.mailserver.de' for column 'type' in table 'monitor_data'     
Löschen
18.12.2009 20:45     srv02.mailserver.de     Warning     DB::query(DELETE FROM monitor_data WHERE type ='log_fail2ban' AND created < 1261164901) -> mysql_query SELECT command denied to user 'ispcsrv4'@'srv02.mailserver.de' for column 'type' in table 'monitor_data'     
Löschen
18.12.2009 20:45     srv02.mailserver.de     Warning     DB::query(DELETE FROM monitor_data WHERE type ='raid_state' AND created < 1261164901) -> mysql_query SELECT command denied to user 'ispcsrv4'@'srv02.mailserver.de' for column 'type' in table 'monitor_data'     
Löschen
18.12.2009 20:45     srv02.mailserver.de     Warning     DB::query(DELETE FROM monitor_data WHERE type ='mailq' AND created < 1261164901) -> mysql_query SELECT command denied to user 'ispcsrv4'@'srv02.mailserver.de' for column 'type' in table 'monitor_data'     
Löschen
18.12.2009 20:45     srv02.mailserver.de     Warning     DB::query(DELETE FROM monitor_data WHERE type ='log_ispconfig' AND created < 1261164901) -> mysql_query SELECT command denied to user 'ispcsrv4'@'srv02.mailserver.de' for column 'type' in table 'monitor_data'     
Löschen
18.12.2009 20:45     srv02.mailserver.de     Warning     DB::query(DELETE FROM monitor_data WHERE type ='log_clamav' AND created < 1261164901) -> mysql_query SELECT command denied to user 'ispcsrv4'@'srv02.mailserver.de' for column 'type' in table 'monitor_data'     
Löschen
18.12.2009 20:45     srv02.mailserver.de     Warning     DB::query(DELETE FROM monitor_data WHERE type ='log_freshclam' AND created < 1261164901) -> mysql_query SELECT command denied to user 'ispcsrv4'@'srv02.mailserver.de' for column 'type' in table 'monitor_data'     
Löschen
18.12.2009 20:45     srv02.mailserver.de     Warning     DB::query(DELETE FROM monitor_data WHERE type ='log_ispc_cron' AND created < 1261164901) -> mysql_query SELECT command denied to user 'ispcsrv4'@'srv02.mailserver.de' for column 'type' in table 'monitor_data'
```


----------



## hunter999 (21. Dez. 2009)

Guten Morgen, 
mal noch ne Frage zum immernoch bestehenden Problem. Macht es sinn den User selbst per Hand anzulegen, oder bekomme ich bei späteren Updates da Probleme?
Danke & Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Till (21. Dez. 2009)

Die Fehlermeldungen im Datalog sind noch was anderes, die wirst Du so los:


```
GRANT SELECT, INSERT , DELETE ON monitor_data TO 'ispcsrv4'@'srv02.mailserver.de'
```
Zum ursprünglichen Problem, laut dem Log liegen keine unbearbeiteten Änderungen für diesen Server vor. Kontrollier doch mal, ob die server_id in der config.inc.php des slaves mit der server_id des zugehörigen records in der server tabelle des masters übereinstimmt. Wenn das korrekt ist, ändere mal etwas an dem mail user, z.b. das quota, und schau dann mal im ispconfig log auf dem mailserver, ob die Änderung dort auftaucht und ob der Eintrag danach in der jobqueue verschwunden ist.


----------



## hunter999 (21. Dez. 2009)

Hallo Till,

also die ID´s stimmen überein. Auf dem Masterserver ist der Slave Node mit ID 4 drin. In der Config Datei auf dem Slave steht auch die 4 drin.
Nach dieser Kontrolle habe ich nochmal eine neue Mailbox angelegt welche auch auf dem Slave Node ordnungsgemäß angelegt wird. Wenn ich jedoch in das Custom Feld eine Weiterleitung mit 
	
	



```
cc “!test@googlemail.com”
```
 einrichten will, wird keine Kopie gesendet.
Hier noch das Log dazu:



> 21.12.2009-10:26 - DEBUG - Set Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
> 21.12.2009-10:26 - DEBUG - Found 10 changes, starting update process.
> 21.12.2009-10:26 - DEBUG - Datalog does not conatin any changes for this record 534
> 21.12.2009-10:26 - DEBUG - Datalog does not conatin any changes for this record 535
> ...


Die Warning Meldungen kommen trotz ausführen des SQL Befehls auch wieder?!


----------



## Till (21. Dez. 2009)

Du musst den mysql server neu starten bzw. einen reload durchführen.

Zu dem Mailkonto. Der slave scheint also korrekt die Änderungen zu übernehmen. Also ändere bitte mal das quota bei dem account, bei dem der Mailfilter nicht geht. Dannw arte eine Minute und überprüfe ob das mailfilte file erstellt wurde.


----------



## hunter999 (21. Dez. 2009)

Hallo Till,

danke für deine Mühe. Leider funktioniert es immer noch nicht.
Ich habe das Quota geändert und die Custom Rolle hinzugefügt. Zudem noch einen Autoresponder text.
Die Datei im Ordner Mailfilter wird aber nicht angelegt.
Im ISPconfig Log sehe ich die Quota änderung.
Noch eins, lösche ich die Mailbox bleibt sie trotzdem erhalten auf dem Slave!
Er löscht nix.
Ich versteh das nicht.


----------

